# Ohio Gameday 2: Game Sign Up (5/17/03)



## Crothian

Okay, the first one was a lot of fun, so do people want a sequal?  Last time we had five games and 29 people, I'm hoping for a bigger turnout.

When: 5/17/03
Where: Grey H in the Ohio Union 

What will we do differently: More organized.  I learned a few things and I think I can have this one run much smoother.  

So, if you are interesting please post.  If you can suggest a date or know what dates are bad for you, post them.  Want to run a game?  Post that as well.  Want to play in one, post it.  

I'm going to run Fellowship of the Flute Part 2.  I'm advancing the pregens up to third level.  More info as it becomes availible.  

So, let's hear from you.

* The Games *

_10am-2pm_

* Mutants and Masterminds * run by Ashockey is running X-men verse Avengers: Crothian, Kaffis, Bubbalicious, Juneau, BButler

CANCELED: *d20 Mecha: Mobile Suit Gundam: Vengeance (UC0080)
* run by Lrdapoc (6 players): Jon, Quickbeam, dshai527

_3pm-7pm_

CANCELED: * Star Wars RPG Episode I: Descent (Republic Expansion 700yrs before SW:ANH) * run by Lrdapoc (6 players): DanMcS, Kaffis, Juneau,, BButler, armaghedron

* Fellowship of the Flute 2 * run by Crothian (7 players): Clear Dragon, Quickbeam, Aurora, Bubbalicious,  dshai527, Majicthise

_8pm-whenever_

* Swashbuckling Game part 2 * run by Dshai527: DanMCs,  Bubbalicious, Kaffis, NightsEnd, Clear Dragon, dshai527


----------



## Mr Fidgit

sounds interesting.

so who's in?


----------



## Enkhidu

I'd be game.

As a suggestion, we might want to find out what kind of games people request, and then get DM's to run those games (sort of player driven rhather than DM driven). I think Chicago tried this method - why not give it a shot?


----------



## fett527

It would depend on the date and the wife for me.  She's not going to be too keen on me taking up a whole Saturday every two months.


----------



## Crothian

Okay, so what type of games do people want to play in?  And I don't think we'll be doing this every two months.  We can move this one back to April if that's what people want to do.


----------



## Quickbeam

Depending on the date, Alex and I would obviously want to be part of the Fellowship of the Flute Part 2.  Beyond that, I'd love to play d20 Modern again (since our group will likely hold off playing this until our current campaign is over) and perhaps Mutants and Masterminds.

I'll keep and eye on this thread for more details as they become available.


----------



## BButler

I'd love to come, depending on the scheduling of course.  Heck, I may even be able to bring along a non-ENWorld gaming buddy or two.  

My current favorite game is Spycraft.  I think it would be cool to have a game of that going.  Also, I have always wanted to play in a Call of Cthulhu game, but have never been able.


----------



## Crothian

Okay it seems that people are wanting to try some different games.  So, is anyone willing and able to run any of these?  And as suggestions are made, please voice if you are interested in playing in that as well.  

Also, if you have any suggestions for making the whole day run smoother, please say them.

I was thinking of having a sign in table.  Just to get a record of who all was able to show up.  Nametags were suggested last time, would that be something people want?  I'll also have each game and who signed up for it on sperate sheets of paper so the DM can have that.  Then I'll also have a master list of everything.


----------



## dshai527

Count me in, although I think Late April is better, but I am willing to do either. 

I am also willing to run part 2 of my Swashbuckling game. 

Aurora and I of course would love to be apart of the fellowship of the flute again, for Aurora though it depends on her work schedule.


----------



## ashockney

Timing:

Agreed that two months is a little "tight" for me as well, but willing to go with whatever works for everyone else. 

Definitely Saturdays.

Would love to play, in order...
Epic DnD (or high level)
Spycraft
Mutants and Masterminds
Anything written/published by other ENWorlder's...
d20 Modern
Anything else DnD
Rolemaster
Talisman

Would be willing to DM...
Epic DnD (or high level)
Spycraft
Anything written/published by other ENWorlder's...

Location:

OSU worked out great I thought.  Anything with such easy access to Chipotle is good in my book.

Suggestions:
Name Tags - A must.
Sign In - Good idea.
Publicity - Could we/should we publicize outside of ENWorld?  I wonder how many of the OSU Saturday regulars know about ENWorld?
Sponsors - Felt really good to have some "stuff" for the gameday.  It would be cool to have more donated (RPGNow Bucks???) and add a touch more formality to the process for the giveaways.  Even if that is "the DM" decides or "everyone pass a note with the three best players".
Scribe - I was glad to put names to faces and such, and I wonder if there is more interest in hearing about our exploits out on the messageboards.  Could we have designated "scribes" who could take notes on events (they could be players or non-players in a game) who will record and update their info to the boards.  Even simple stuff like the "funniest" quotes I think are priceless.

Take it all or junk it all.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Crothian

People have mentioned 2 months might be tight, so we 'll aim for April.  No big deal there at all.  

The sponsors were great.  Hopefully we can get somemore.  I'm not sure the best way to proceed with that though.  I'll look into it.  

The scribe idea is good.  As we get games and people signed up for them I'll ask for volunteers as well as doing that at the actually Game Day.


----------



## dshai527

Shouldn't it also be ...

Ohio Gameday 2: Electric Boogaloo

Just a thought.


----------



## DanMcS

Yes!  Swashbuckling!  Although we recovered the chest and swashed all those badguys, there can't be that much left to accomplish.  

I'll run, dah, um, something.  We'll see what people want to play, but I had fun DMing last time.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

RE: Publicity - Could we/should we publicize outside of ENWorld? I wonder how many of the OSU Saturday regulars know about ENWorld?


i'm not sure about this. since all of the gaming will be set up ahead of time _here_, does it make sense to invite others who aren't members? there would probably be nothing to do if all of the games are full anyway

(remember too that someone in the last gaming day thread said they'd invite/bring/whathaveyou members of the OSUMGA. did any of them show up? (i had to leave early...))


----------



## LrdApoc

Well with the lead time I'm willing to work out the work schedule and try to be there most if not all day.

I'm also up for running some short/one shot Star Wars Revised or Mecha/Anime based D20 Modern games.

I'd love to continue with the group we had for modern, or at last the characters if Dan or someone else wants to let them in.. that was a blast.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

and this:


			
				dshai527 said:
			
		

> *Ohio Gameday 2: Electric Boogaloo *



was totally unnecessary  










and no matter what you may be thinking, this is not a cleverly disguised bump


----------



## Quickbeam

I'd agree that April is likely to be better for Alex and I, and it keeps with the concept of a quarterly gathering.  I'll consider DMing a game, but for now I'd prefer another chance to play for a day !!


----------



## Sniktch

Like I said, I'd love to come, and Dungannon was talking about it, too.  I can run something if you really need an extra DM, Crothian, but I'd rather play since I get so few chances to do so...


----------



## Crothian

Okay, we are going to try a Saturday in April

Clear Dragon: Would you be able to get the room for the "Physics Department" again?


----------



## Mr Fidgit

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Okay, we are going to try a Saturday in April *



so, the Saturdays in April are the 5th, 12th, 19th, and 26th

(and the following Saturday is May 3rd)


----------



## Mark

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I'm going to run Fellowship of the Flute Part 2.  I'm advancing the pregens up to third level.  More info as it becomes availible.   *




I'm working on it for you and will have a humdinger of an adventure for your gaming pleasure.  It will be titled _Blessings in Disguise_ 

I will also have a second adventure ready by then that I offer up for someone to DM.  We'll call it _The Taking of Giants' Reach_ and I playtested it through four slots last Gencon as well as other places.  It's good for four 7th level characters, though it could be played comfortably with six 5th level characters as well.



			
				Enkhidu said:
			
		

> *As a suggestion, we might want to find out what kind of games people request, and then get DM's to run those games (sort of player driven rhather than DM driven). I think Chicago tried this method - why not give it a shot? *




That hasn't worked out so well, unfortunately, and I will be adjusting my approach back to the DM driven version.  I like to know what the players would like to play, but if the DMs don't sign up, and sign up early, you've just wind up with a lot of folks talking about what they like to play. 



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *The sponsors were great.  Hopefully we can get somemore.  I'm not sure the best way to proceed with that though.  I'll look into it.*




I will pledge prizes for the tables running _Blessings in Disguise_ and _The Taking of Giants' Reach_.  More than one table of each game is fine, if there are that many DMs interested in running them.  They'll be PDF prizes and the DMs can contact me after the Gameday with the names and Email addresses of of _all_ of the players at those tables as well as the DM, of course.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

Mark said:
			
		

> *I will also have a second adventure ready by then that I offer up for someone to DM.  We'll call it The Taking of Giants' Reach and I playtested it through four slots last Gencon as well as other places.  It's good for four 7th level characters, though it could be played comfortably with six 5th level characters as well.*



i'd love to take a look at that Mark  

how long were the Gencon slots? (i think last time everything here was 4 hours each)


----------



## Mark

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *i'd love to take a look at that Mark
> 
> how long were the Gencon slots? (i think last time everything here was 4 hours each) *




Give me a few weeks to clean it up for public consumption and I'll give you a closer look.  We can discuss some of it by Email if you'd like to get a better feel for it before seeing it in its entirety.

I trimmed it down a slight bit for GenCon but kept it at a healthy pace and it ran fine in the four hour slots.  I think it might be more suited to a five hour slot, though, and that would negate the necessity of any cuts.  Either way, it should work out quite well.  Pretty standard character creation would be fine (I used the iconic characters at fifth level for most of the playtesting, as seen in the _Enemies and Allies_ book.)


----------



## Mr Fidgit

sounds great!  

i'll wait to hear from you


----------



## Khan the Warlord

I'll be there.


----------



## Crothian

So, who's wants to run a game and what do you want to run?

Who's wants to play in a game and what do you want to play?


----------



## Crothian

Also, if people want to DM a game but aren't sure what I've been looking into getting some copies of adventures written by people of the En World community.  So, you could run something like that.


----------



## LrdApoc

As posted above:



> Well with the lead time I'm willing to work out the work schedule and try to be there most if not all day.
> 
> I'm also up for running some short/one shot Star Wars Revised or Mecha/Anime based D20 Modern games.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

i'd give a mecha game a shot 

will there be huge monsters trying to destroy Tokyo?


----------



## LrdApoc

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *i'd give a mecha game a shot
> 
> will there be huge monsters trying to destroy Tokyo?  *




Actually I had a few ideas.. that being one of them. Since I already have the stats for Godzilla in the MM


----------



## Clear Dragon

I will look into sponsorship again. Should I contact the MGAOSU people too to see if they want to join in the fun?

MGAOSU = The Miniatures and Gaming Association at the Ohio State University


----------



## Crothian

Clear Dragon said:
			
		

> *I will look into sponsorship again. Should I contact the MGAOSU people too to see if they want to join in the fun?
> 
> MGAOSU = The Miniatures and Gaming Association at the Ohio State University *




Thanks again for doing that Clear Dragon.  Pick any Saturday in April you want. 

If you don't want to contact them, I can since I'm heading up this thing.  Either way is fine with me.  I imagine just tell them we are holding a gaming day and give them a link here.


----------



## Crothian

So, we have Lrdapoc running a Mecha game, and myself running Fellowship of the Flute 2.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

and i may be able to run the game Mark mentioned, D&D 3e, 7th level PCs...


----------



## Crothian

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *and i may be able to run the game Mark mentioned, D&D 3e, 7th level PCs... *




Excellent that gives us three games right now.  Should we start making slots for them, or is it to early?


----------



## LrdApoc

I'd recommend making slots.. so we can gauge the interrest. Also put me down for Star Wars:Rise of the Empire in the afternoon session. I'll run both.


----------



## Crothian

Okay, coming up.


----------



## dshai527

Don't forget my Swashbuckling adventure part duex

and Aurora and I would like to be in WW2 

I would also like to be in the d20 modern as well as my friend Jon. 

Mr. Fidgit...I,m sorry I didn't mean to invoke the frowny face from my Electric Boogaloo comment.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

dshai527 said:
			
		

> *Mr. Fidgit...I,m sorry I didn't mean to invoke the frowny face from my Electric Boogaloo comment.  *



alright...i'll forgive you. _but just this once!_


----------



## Mr Fidgit

i'd like to play in Apoc's Mecha game, too

and _if_ Mark can come through with the game, it's called "The Taking of Giants' Reach"


----------



## Crothian

Okay, that moves your game into the 3-7 block.  I'm just sort of selecting these timeslots, if you want a specific timeslot for your game, please say so.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

i don't have a preference, and it really only depends on if anyone wants to play that one


----------



## fett527

I'd like to play in the swashbuckling adventure for sure.  Is the mecha game d20 modern?  I ask because of this:


> I would also like to be in the d20 modern as well as my friend Jon.



 posted by dshai and they are listed now in the mecha game.  I'm just wondering, I'd like to try a modern game.


----------



## Clear Dragon

You can put me down for Fellowship of the Flute part 2 and dshai's swashbuckling session.


----------



## Quickbeam

You can put Alex and I down for FotF2 and any d20 Modern game that evolves in the early time slot.  If that does not transpire, then we'll pick an early game based on the available choices later.


----------



## LrdApoc

fett527 said:
			
		

> *I'd like to play in the swashbuckling adventure for sure.  Is the mecha game d20 modern?  I ask because of this:
> posted by dshai and they are listed now in the mecha game.  I'm just wondering, I'd like to try a modern game. *




Yes the mecha game is based on modern and Mecha Crusade.


----------



## fett527

I will sign up for the mecha game as well.  Thanks!


----------



## fett527

Crothian,
  Are you taking any players for the Fellowship game?  As in not just the original group?


----------



## Mr Fidgit

fett527 said:
			
		

> *Crothian,
> Are you taking any players for the Fellowship game?  As in not just the original group? *



Crothian, if the FotF game fills with all of it's original members, you may want to think about running WW for new crew, if there's enough interest...

(would you be interested fett?)


----------



## Crothian

I'm willing to run for up to seven people.


----------



## fett527

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I'm willing to run for up to seven people. *




We'll just let the original crew get their chance to sign up then.



> Crothian, if the FotF game fills with all of it's original members, you may want to think about running WW for new crew, if there's enough interest...
> (would you be interested fett?)




The reason I asked this is I haven't played in a D&D game with dshai527 (he's been my DM for years) in awhile and was hoping to get the chance this time around.  The Fellowship would be my only chance for a D&D game since we'll be in the modern game early and he's the DM for the swashbuckler game later on.


----------



## fett527

Crothian,
  I hadn't seen my name on the list for the mecha game yet and I wanted to be sure it gets added.  Thanks!


----------



## fett527

Also, I haven't seen it mentioned on whether or not characters will be pregenerated for the different games.  That's something I would like to know!


----------



## LrdApoc

Sorry.. Yes all the characters for my games will be pregen, just to make things simpler to do in the time limit we have. I plan on having them done shortly but I will hold off posting until we get a bit closer.

BTW: Crothian, I'm hoping for no more than 5 in the mech game, and 6 in the SW:Rev game. If one or the other has more interest I can reconsider, but it'll be hard to manage with too many players in the 4 hour time slot.


----------



## dshai527

The swashbuckling game will also be with the same pregens as last time (Sorry, I still haven't found time to post them)

I ask that as players sign up, that if you played last time state the character you played and whether or not you want the same one again, and if you ar ean old player that will not play again please let me know so that I can make your character available to someone else. Thanks...


----------



## fett527

Crothian, 
  Thank you for updating the games I am playing in!  

Dshai527 (and I can't believe I'm replying to you over the boards)
I was Bomblast in the Swashbuckling game and I will happily play him again.


----------



## LrdApoc

Okay. The mech game is full. I can handle 6 players fine, but more will be a problem.

Still no takers for SWRev??


----------



## Enkhidu

Sign me up for the Taking of Giant's Reach, please. As long as Fidget is still up to running it...


----------



## DanMcS

I'd like to play in the Star Wars game, and the swashbuckling (I played the captain the last time we swashed buckles).


----------



## Mr Fidgit

Enkhidu said:
			
		

> *Sign me up for the Taking of Giant's Reach, please. As long as Fidget is still up to running it... *



yep!


----------



## Crothian

Okay, so any one else want to run something?


----------



## Crothian

Time for the mid afternoon Monday rush.  And remeber, thios is open to anyone who wants to come


----------



## Sniktch

I guess put me down for _Taking of Giant's Reach_ and the swashbuckling game, or anything else that has an opening.  I'll have fun just showing up (Dungannon, you still up for it?)


----------



## Mark

If a new DM would like to try their hand at running the Whispering Woodwind in the first slot, I am happy to oblige them.  Just drop me an Email-

mark@creativemountaingames.com

We'll make the arrangements.


----------



## Bubbalicious

Sign me up for part deux of the swashing of buckles and the Taking of Giant's Reach, for now.  I'd love to see a Rolemaster game.


----------



## Crothian

Okay I think everyone is up to date.  If anyone else wants to run something we could use some more games in the first and last sloted time.


----------



## Kaffis

I'll be back, with Illuminati and my Cheapass Games in tow yet again.

dshai, sign me back up for Swashbuckling part deux, was a blast before. I was the first mate last time, and am fine with continuing in that role.

I'm rather torn, as I've heard good stuff about Mark's.. well stuff. But I haven't played SW in forever, so sign me up for Lrdapoc's game. -- edit: is this SE or d20? ie, do I need to break out my horde of d6's?

I expect I'll be keeping an eye out for more morning games as they come.


----------



## Quickbeam

Hey Crothian, will you please update the morning Mecha Game to reflect a maximum of 6 players instead of 5?  As it stands now, it looks like one player too many is booked even though LrdApoc has indicated he can accomodate 6 players.

Thanks for humoring me .


----------



## LrdApoc

Kaffis said:
			
		

> *I'll be back, with Illuminati and my Cheapass Games in tow yet again.
> 
> dshai, sign me back up for Swashbuckling part deux, was a blast before. I was the first mate last time, and am fine with continuing in that role.
> 
> I'm rather torn, as I've heard good stuff about Mark's.. well stuff. But I haven't played SW in forever, so sign me up for Lrdapoc's game. -- edit: is this SE or d20? ie, do I need to break out my horde of d6's?
> 
> I expect I'll be keeping an eye out for more morning games as they come. *




It's d20 Revised.. set in Rise of the Empire time frame. More info as the date approaches... while I love the d6 system, I don't have the 800 d6 necessary to run that game anymore And I prefer the d20 system these days, even hough I still love to read my 1st edition SWRPG books I got back in 89.


----------



## Crothian

Just keeping the thread going.....


----------



## LrdApoc

A question for the players signed up for the Mecha game:

How much information do you want on your characters and the setting before the game? I'm willing to go the extra mile for this insofar as giving you all some control over the character types once I send out the general backstory.

The sooner that you guys let me know the sooner I can have the documents done for you.


----------



## fett527

LrdApoc said:
			
		

> *A question for the players signed up for the Mecha game:
> 
> How much information do you want on your characters and the setting before the game? I'm willing to go the extra mile for this insofar as giving you all some control over the character types once I send out the general backstory.
> 
> The sooner that you guys let me know the sooner I can have the documents done for you. *




As much info as you can or want to provide.  I have never played a Mecha or d20 modern game so anything and everything helps.


----------



## ashockney

I'd enjoy running something in the AM timeslot.  What do people want to play?  Or, is there anyone out in ENWorld land who'd like to playtest something they're planning on publishing?

I'm hesitant to do Whispering Woodwind (Pt 1) again, since it's already been done with most of this group (and is first level).  But if there's demand, I'll fill it!


----------



## Kaffis

ashockney, while you're trolling for suggestions for the AM slot, I just thought I'd voice my my lack of preferences. 

Seriously though, I think maybe trying to find something a little less common and see if there's interest would be fun. I'm certainly willing to try something new (for me) in any case, as well as something that's not quite new but really rusty (curse my more recent groups' lack of interest in non-D&D stuff!).

Maybe something  cyber-punky (Rifts? Shadowrun?) or superhero-ey would hit the spot in a day surrounded by mechs, D&D, more D&D, swashbuckling D&D, and Star Wars?

*shrug* If you DM it, people will probably play.  Especially considering how much fun we had with the Giants...


----------



## Crothian

ashockney said:
			
		

> *I'd enjoy running something in the AM timeslot.  What do people want to play?  Or, is there anyone out in ENWorld land who'd like to playtest something they're planning on publishing?
> *




I think it's best to just run what you want and are comfortible with and people with play it.


----------



## Bubbalicious

Hey Andy, anything that you would have fun doing, we would have fun playing.  Something different (and maybe weird) would be cool.


----------



## Crothian

Clear Dragon, can you e-mail me?

 and anyone in the Columbus area looking for a player to join their group, you can e-mail me as well.


----------



## Kaffis

Hmm. Is this a bump of a shameless post-count inflator? You be the judge!

(come on, 4th page is no place to hang out and attract attention)


----------



## Mr Fidgit

Kaffis said:
			
		

> *(come on, 4th page is no place to hang out and attract attention) *



you are correct. and neither is page three


----------



## ashockney

*Alright we'll narrow it down...*

Ok, here's some stuff I think it would be fun to do (note:  I've never run any of these)...

Spycraft (8th Level) - Black Hawk Down meets Triple-X

or

Mutants and Masterminds (15th Level) - Xmen vs. Avengers (for any Ultimate War fans out there)

or 

Epic DnD (24th Level) - The Giants Revenge!  : )

Vote for all you'd be willing to play.  Winner (with four or more votes) will be run!


----------



## Crothian

Of those I'd like to see Epic D&D just because I've never had a chance to use those rules.  But all three sound fun.


----------



## ashockney

> Ok, here's some stuff I think it would be fun to do (note: I've never run any of these)...
> 
> Spycraft (8th Level) - Black Hawk Down meets Triple-X
> 
> or
> 
> Mutants and Masterminds (15th Level) - Xmen vs. Avengers (for any Ultimate War fans out there)
> 
> or
> 
> Epic DnD (24th Level) - The Giants Revenge! : )
> 
> Vote for all you'd be willing to play. Winner (with four or more votes) will be run!




Excellent point Crothian.  You should probably vote for them in order of preference.  Thanks!

That's one for each, with Epic in the lead...


----------



## Crothian

Okay, in order:

Epic DnD
Spycraft
Mutants and Mastermind


----------



## LrdApoc

My vote would be M & M. I could take or leave the other two.


----------



## Bubbalicious

1. M&M

2. Epic D&D

3. Spycraft

I'm sure I will enjoy any of the three, but I think Mutants and Masterminds would probably have the highest wild and wacky wierdness quotient.


----------



## Kaffis

Bubba's got a point. The day seems to be lacking in wackiness from where I'm sitting.

1. M&M
2. Spycraft
3. Epic D&D

Not that I don't want to see what kind of evil stuff you'd plan for the Giant's Revenge, but... I fear it.


----------



## ashockney

*We have a winner!*

I think that's enough to call it on...

Mutants and Masterminds is a runaway winner.  

I'll do the pre-gens for X-men.  It will be X-men vs. Avengers, Ultimate universe style.  

Looking forward to it guys!  

Crothian, can you add to the top of the post for me!  Thanks!

-Andy


----------



## Quickbeam

ashockney:
The M&M game sounds AWESOME!!  I'm not keen on dropping out of the Mecha game, but I'd love to watch or play in your game as well.  Would you consider allowing the session to be tape recorded?  I have to imagine it will be quite funny to listen to the X-Men vs. Avengers on tape after the fact .


----------



## Kaffis

In that case, sign me up for Andy's game too, Crothian.

Thanks a million... Now to brush up on my Avengers and X-Men. Darn, what an odious chore.


----------



## Bubbalicious

Make sure to put me down for the M&M game, Crothian!
Thx!


----------



## ashockney

Sweet!  Thanks guys!


----------



## DanMcS

Kaffis said:
			
		

> *Not that I don't want to see what kind of evil stuff you'd plan for the Giant's Revenge, but... I fear it.  *




Particularly as the giants were such pansies the first time around, who knows what he'll cook up this time to make them last a couple of rounds


----------



## ashockney

> Particularly as the giants were such pansies the first time around, who knows what he'll cook up this time to make them last a couple of rounds




/considers

Hmm...I haven't signed up for anything in the afternoon yet...

I could pull together a few "pansies" for them then...

/ponders


----------



## Crothian

Might be better sa an evening game since we only have one game in that time slot.......


----------



## Bubbalicious

DanMcS said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Particularly as the giants were such pansies the first time around, who knows what he'll cook up this time to make them last a couple of rounds  *




Don't forget that wussy pyro hydra!!!


----------



## ashockney

Wow.  

The smack is being put down on this poor DM.

 

Whatever will I do??????

 

Plots...wringing hands....begins to cackle to himself!


----------



## Crothian

As we dig ourselves out of yet another snow storm (I swear, if I jhad a yard, I'd have the Snow version of Jurrasic Park built by now ), time to give our favorite Ohio themed thread a bump.


----------



## Sniktch

Is there any idea on a date yet?  BTW it looks like I might be skipping Origins and heading to GenCon instead.


----------



## Crothian

No Date set yet.  Our guy who can get the room for free has been suffering from the flu and midterms.


----------



## Sniktch

Sorry to hear that.  Wish him a fast and speedy recovery from me (for both problems - if there's anything worse that the flu its mid-terms )


----------



## Juneau

*Gameday 2*

I would like to sign up for the Star Wars game, and the Mutants and Masterminds games.


----------



## dshai527

Okay the character concepts for the swashbuckling episode 2 are up over in the rogues gallery. I will have stat blocks up sometime soon. (I know I should have had them up for episode 1) 

Sniktch, I don't think you were in the first one so I will need to either create a new character for you or see if Kanji's original player will be back (I don't remember who played him.?) Let me know what you would like to play or any concepts you have. I am trying to keep it simple as far as classes and races, focusing mainly on the fun and zany aspect of swashbuckling gaming. 

Swashbuckling Characters Link


----------



## fett527

Swashbuckling!!

Shiver me timbers we gots pirates to hunt down!!


----------



## Crothian

I just got back form Cleveland, everything should be up to date now


----------



## Clear Dragon

The 19th of April looks clear on the Union's Calender, a lot of stuff going on upstairs but Gray Suite K is free. Is the 19th ok?


----------



## Crothian

I'd say it's a go.  Thanks a lot CD, I really appriociate your help.


----------



## Crothian

That's Easter Weekend, we might need to find another date.


----------



## Mark CMG

Yeah, holidays will kill ya, even if they look good for the space.


----------



## Clear Dragon

My bad folks,  April 5th looks good. Shouldn't be a conflict unless a miracle happens and the Basketball Buckeyes get to the final four, in which case I would be in New Orleans with the pep band.


----------



## BButler

Clear Dragon said:
			
		

> *My bad folks,  April 5th looks good.  *




HOORAAY!!  You've picked the ONLY Saturday in April that I'm free.  Now I can say that I am planning on attending.  The next issue is to decide which games I want to play


----------



## dshai527

If it is on the 5th then I am afraid that Aurora, Enkhidu and myself will have to withdraw our participation.  

That is Aurora and mine's Anniversary Weekend and we will be acting as witnesses to Enkhidu and his Fiance's wedding. Hope you guys have a blast and sorry to all those who are in my Swashbuckling adventure: we will continue.....


----------



## Crothian

BButler said:
			
		

> *
> 
> HOORAAY!!  You've picked the ONLY Saturday in April that I'm free.  Now I can say that I am planning on attending.  The next issue is to decide which games I want to play  *




Great to have you able to come back.  Picking a date took a little loinger then nI was hoping, but this is still a work in progress.


----------



## BButler

*Re: We have a winner!*



			
				ashockney said:
			
		

> *Mutants and Masterminds is a runaway winner.
> 
> I'll do the pre-gens for X-men.  It will be X-men vs. Avengers, Ultimate universe style.
> *




Hmmm . . . how could I ever pass up playing in the Ultimate War?  Count me in!!  (guilty as charged--I am a comics geek)

And I think, if you have space Mr. Fidgit, I'd love to join in on the Taking of Giant's Reach.  

Anybody have a late-nighter open?


----------



## fett527

I will be unable to atend on the 5th as well.


----------



## Crothian

Sorry this didn't workout date wise for some people, but I hope you all have a great time and congrats to Enkhindu.


----------



## Bubbalicious

The 5th would be bad for me as well.


----------



## LrdApoc

Okay folks.. now that we have a date I'll begin to work on the player info and handouts for those in my two games. Once they are complete I'll post them here for the players to choose from and comment on.

LrdApoc


----------



## fett527

I just wanted to say I hope everyone has fun and I will hate to miss the Gameday.  That Saturday just happens to be during my vacation with the wife and we may be out of town (or state).  I would like to have been a part of the Fellowship of the Flute, maybe next time.  Have fun!


----------



## ashockney

The fifth is bad for me as well, since it's my wife's birthday.  I'm tentantive at best.  I could probably squeek in there if there are still six players signed up for my game, otherwise with cancellations, I'd much prefer to move it...or cancel my event.  

Sorry gang!


----------



## Clear Dragon

*Another Date Option*

Well since the 5th seems to be bad for a lot of people, I will throw out an alternative before I turn in the room request form. The room is also availible April 27th. This is a Sunday. Perhaps we should put up a poll and vote on it?


----------



## Crothian

Sounds good for me.  Does anyone have a problem with the 27th?


----------



## fett527

I believe the 27th would be open on my schedule.  That's the week after Easter correct?


----------



## Mr Fidgit

fett527 said:
			
		

> * That's the week after Easter correct? *



yup. the 20th is Easter (the original proposed date for the Ohio gameday


----------



## Kaffis

27th (or other non-Easter Sundays) works for me, as well.


----------



## fett527

Do we put the two dates, 5th and 27th to a vote to be fair?

I assume that would be up to Crothian.


----------



## fett527

Right, I see 27th is a Sunday.  Tough call.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

should we ask cleardragon to find out if any other rooms are available on the 26th? (since the 27th is a Sunday...)


----------



## fett527

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *should we ask cleardragon to find out if any other rooms are available on the 26th? (since the 27th is a Sunday...) *




How bout it Clear Dragon?  I'm sure everyone would prefer Saturday.


----------



## dshai527

The 27th is much better than the 5th but I don't think I could run the late game on that night since I would need to be at work in the morning (Hopefully, if I can find a job.)


----------



## Mr Fidgit

fett527 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> How bout it Clear Dragon?  I'm sure everyone would prefer Saturday. *



and there are a bunch of smaller rooms in the middle of the basement. if we got four or five of those (at least 1 per game - even if we didn't have one central room, everyone not playing could hang out upstairs)

edit - there may be rooms on the third floor, too, IIRC


----------



## Crothian

Well, right now it's between th 5th and the 27th.


----------



## fett527

Can we wait for Clear Dragon's response on the 26th before we vote, if there is to be one?


----------



## Crothian

Right now we can choose between these to days and in your response just mention if the 26th is better then the other two.


----------



## fett527

> Right now we can choose between these to days and in your response just mention if the 27th is better then the other two.




You mean if the 26th is better than the other two?


----------



## Crothian

fett527 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You mean if the 26th is better than the other two? *




Ya.  I'll change that....


----------



## Clear Dragon

the 26th is all booked up according to the website, however I will ask the office friday whether some of the unlisted rooms are reservable or just first-come first serve.


----------



## ashockney

For me:

Sat always trump Sun
Apr 5 is out
Easter Sun is out

All else is fair game.
On Sundays, I won't be available until after 2pm.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

Clear Dragon said:
			
		

> *the 26th is all booked up according to the website, however I will ask the office friday whether some of the unlisted rooms are reservable or just first-come first serve. *



...and the verdict is...


----------



## Crothian

May 17th.  

It's a Saturday, it will give people plenty of time to make plans, and it will allow some nre games to hopefully be formed.  I apologize for the length of time it took to get a date set.  Hopefully this will not be a problem for anyone.  

The good news is the Oval will be an amazing sight!!


----------



## Crothian

Just making sure people can se and aware of the changes


----------



## LrdApoc

got it.. now to get the day off..


----------



## dshai527

Sounds like a winner to me...

You may put my game back up, Swashbuckling Adventure take 2 and if you could add Aurora and I back to WW2 and Me back in the D20 Modern Game I woudl appreciate it. Thanks all.


----------



## Crothian

Thanks for reminding me, doing that now


----------



## DanMcS

Put me back in for the Swashbuckling game, please


----------



## fett527

*I'm back in!*

Please add me back to the Mecha game, Fellowship of the Flute 2 and the Swashbuckling adventure.

Thanks Crothian!


----------



## Bubbalicious

Much better!
Please add me back into the further adventures of swashing the buckles if you would please.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

so has everyone heard about the change of date?


----------



## Crothian

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *so has everyone heard about the change of date? *




Hopefully they will see it as I keep the thread bumped daily.  I'll post an announcement on it early next week and hopefully people who miss it here will see it there.


----------



## Crothian

It'll be a nice May Saturday afternoon of gaming.  The sun will be shining, dice will be rolling as we are sheltered in the windowless basement.....


----------



## Crothian

The Ohio Gameday is open to any from EN World, not just Ohioians.  So, if you live relatively close or not and want to make the drive out to havea fun day of gaming, please post and sign up for one of our games.  Or post that you'd like to run a game and we get that taken care of.  All are welcome.


----------



## ashockney

Great new date, I'm in and running!


----------



## Crothian

Glad to hear that!!  

And in Ohio State news the basketball team won the first game of the Big Ten conference tournement over Iowa.  So, go Bucks!!


----------



## fett527

The University of Dayton Flyers play their first game in the A10 tourney tonight after getting a first round bye.  *GO FLYERS!!*


----------



## Kaffis

Crothian, please toss me back into the Swashbuckling mix.


----------



## Crothian

Not to long till the Buckeyes have a tough game against the Badgers.  

So, anyone else need resigned up for anything or new poeple that want to play or run something?


----------



## Crothian

Wow, OSU wins against the number one ranked Badgers in the Big Ten Tourney!!


----------



## BButler

Cool, I'll make it on the 17th, come heck or high water.

Crothian, please sign me up for ashockney's M+M game and also for Fidgit's Taking of Giant's Reach.  

Brian


----------



## Crothian

Dayton and OSU big winners today!!


----------



## Crothian

Well, OSU couldn't win the Big Ten, but they did far better then people predicted.

So, another Monday and more planning to do.  Prizes.  Again, there will be some.  Any suggestions on how they should be awarded?  And ways that you do not want to see happen?


----------



## fett527

I think they should not be given away on dice rolling.  Even though that's how I got one last time.


----------



## Bubbalicious

I would agree against a roll-off.  How about Indian leg wrestling?  Or maybe a bake-off?


----------



## Crothian

Well, that roll off was for the one prize and as of know there is no unique prize for on DM.

Do people want prizes to be handed out at each game?  Would door prizes be better?  One of the things I am going to do is have everyone sign in so we have a record of who and how many people we have come to these.  I can use that list to randomly determine who wins the prizes.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

if you have enough to do door prizes, then why not? everyone goes home a winner!


----------



## Crothian

I won't know that until I get them all.  But I doubt I will have that many.


----------



## fett527

How about prizes under the stairs?


----------



## Clear Dragon

How about a miniature painting contest? It might  motivate me to finish some of the ones on my desk.


----------



## Crothian

fett527 said:
			
		

> *How about prizes under the stairs? *




I'm not following


----------



## Kaffis

Why do doors always get the loot? Where's the Window Prize lovin'?


----------



## Crothian

Kaffis said:
			
		

> *Why do doors always get the loot? Where's the Window Prize lovin'? *




The room has no windows


----------



## Bubbalicious

*Prizes*

Maybe for who can hold their breath the longest?  Or stand on one foot the longest?  Hand-to-hand combat?  Hot dog eating contest?  Watermelon seed spitting?  Sack race?  

Seriously, it should have to do with gameplay and DM creativity/preparation.


----------



## Crothian

Well, I'm thinking obout a prize for each DM since they do have to prepare and put in the extra time.  Then I was planninhg on basically drawing names from a hat (or some equivilant) in between sessions and hand out prices that way.


----------



## Crothian

Seeing if the evening crowd has any thoughts.  And don't forget that anyone is invited to the games.  We are happy to for any additions to the games we can get,


----------



## Kaffis

No, folks, he's not begging.

He just wants a good turnout so we can top our most excellent debut game-day.

And I wouldn't mind seeing a second game in the evening slot for me to regret having to pass on.


----------



## Crothian

No, no begging here  

Just trying to make this the bestest gameday yet


----------



## Crothian

Ah, Friday is here and I know there are many more Ohians that want to sign up on this first weekend of Spring.  Come for the games stay for the Oval.


----------



## Crothian

What better a day to sign up to meet people at the Ohio Gameday.......


----------



## Crothian

Just for the late Sunday crowd


----------



## Crothian

And the Monday crowd


----------



## fett527

What about us Tuesday folks?


----------



## Crothian

We like you all as well.


----------



## fett527

And the Wednesday people?


----------



## Mark

What a great way to celebrate May!  Looks like this one is going to be even bigger than the first!


----------



## Clear Dragon

And the Birthday Crowd? Hey today could be the birthday of someone other than myself and they now want to come to the Gameday.

[subliminal] You now want to come to Ohio Gameday 2 [/subliminal]


----------



## Tewligan

Jeez, this is sounding pretty tempting.  I couldn't make it to the last Gameday due to driving a crappy car.  However, that car has been replaced as of last week, and the new ride is itching for a mini-road trip, I think.  I'll probably be there - it's not too late to submit a game I might like to run, is it?  I haven't had the chance to DM for quite a little while, and I've got all these books just gathering dust...


----------



## BButler

The more, the merrier!


----------



## Crothian

Tewligan said:
			
		

> *Jeez, this is sounding pretty tempting.  I couldn't make it to the last Gameday due to driving a crappy car.  However, that car has been replaced as of last week, and the new ride is itching for a mini-road trip, I think.  I'll probably be there - it's not too late to submit a game I might like to run, is it?  I haven't had the chance to DM for quite a little while, and I've got all these books just gathering dust... *




I am sorry I was unable to apply to this sooner, I took a long weekend and was away from everything.  

It is not too late to sumbit a game and it is a great chance to DM for those of us who don't get too as often as we like.  So, I hope you are able to come in and run what you would like.


----------



## NightsEnd

Saturdays will prevent me from making it earlier than 4pm, but I would be more than willing to play in the Swashbuckling game again, if my spot's still open.  I was playing Kanji, the faithful monk before, and would still be willing to continue the journey as him.

Chris


----------



## Kaffis

Not to be a pain or anything...

But seeing as it's the originally scheduled month, I wonder if any of the DMs have their pregen characters ready to post soon to tide us over the extra bit... ?

Oh yeah, shameless rebump, too.


----------



## Quickbeam

After a lengthy time away from this thread...

1) My Spartans did the Big Ten basketball scene proud.
2) Saturday, May 17th sounds fine.
3) I promise to work on some suggestions for my mightier she-gnome barbarian...what level are we gonna be this time Crothian?


----------



## Crothian

They are all going to be third level.  Look for updated stats sometime next week.


----------



## LrdApoc

Kaffis said:
			
		

> *Not to be a pain or anything...
> 
> But seeing as it's the originally scheduled month, I wonder if any of the DMs have their pregen characters ready to post soon to tide us over the extra bit... ?
> 
> Oh yeah, shameless rebump, too. *




That wasn;t shameless.. it had a purpose

ANyway I will be posting the Pregens for the Mecha Game next week, and the Star Wars game following that.


----------



## LrdApoc

Okay.. as I begin designing the player handouts for the Star Wars and d20 Mecha game.. I would like some feedback from the players..

How much info do you want before the game to get this ball rolling.. i.e. would you want a short PDF to introduce the game setting and characters? or Just the statistics for the characters, no names.. like Dan did for the Modern game last time.. 

I notice we have some double signups for the mecha game at the moment and if we end up with four or less players that's fine with me.. we will still have a good game. 

Let me know what you all would prefer.. I am looking to create the player info and need to know how much you all want..

LrdApoc


----------



## fett527

My vote would be to receive as much info as possible for the mecha game.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

not a shameless bump from me this time, i'm afraid...


i recently got a new job that requires me to work weekends, so i won't be able to attend  ...

the game that i was slated to run is The Taking of Giant's Reach, in the mid-day time slot. 

however, I'm sure (in fact, i'm quite certain  ) Mark would be happy to extend the offer to another DM if _they_ would like to run Giant's Reach, or would even like some new to run. Crothian and his group had a great time running one of his last time (Whispering Woodwind) and he's told me he has lots of potential scenarios for DMs if they'd like one.


[edit - mark can be reached at Mark@creativemountaingames.com by any potential DMs  


btw, this also takes me out of LrdApoc's Mecha game -- so anyone who wants play in a great game filled with mecha goodness, sign up now! (you know you want to   ]


----------



## Mark

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *i recently got a new job that requires me to work weekends, so i won't be able to attend  ...
> 
> the game that i was slated to run is The Taking of Giant's Reach, in the mid-day time slot.
> 
> however, I'm sure (in fact, i'm quite certain  ) Mark would be happy to extend the offer to another DM if they would like to run Giant's Reach, or would even like some new to run. Crothian and his group had a great time running one of his last time (Whispering Woodwind) and he's told me he has lots of potential scenarios for DMs if they'd like one.
> 
> [edit - mark can be reached at Mark@creativemountaingames.com by any potential DMs  *




Yup.  Congrats on the job but sorry you can't be there.  Anyone interested drop me an Email and I'll be sure to take care of you and your group.


----------



## Crothian

Well, congrats on the job Fidgit.  I'll remove your game and your name from the mecha game.


----------



## LrdApoc

Crothian.. can you update the game list to read

d20 Mecha: Mobile Suit Gundam: Vengeance (UC0080)

and

Star Wars RPG Episode I: Descent (Republic Expansion 700yrs before SW:ANH)

I'll be posting story summaries and npc's later this week.. 

Thanks!


----------



## Kaffis

LrdApoc, I would enjoy having a brief write-up on the setting background to work from, and can take it or leave it as far as character details being provided.


----------



## LrdApoc

Okay.. I will design a condensed version of the setting PDF for you guys, highlighting the universe, the mecha and important changes in the game system you need to know. Then I will make the player characters and I think we'll choose them at the Gameday...


----------



## BButler

Congrats Fidgit.  You'll be missed at the gameday.

Crothian, could you sign me up for the Star Wars game?

Oh, by the way:  BUMP


----------



## Quickbeam

Congrats Fidgit!!  Your presence will be missed, and I hope that your absence is for a career position that makes you happy, along with making you money .

As for the Mecha Game, I'll wait for the background details before making any character suggestions/requests.  As it happens, I was totally happy choosing my d20 Modern PC at random, then assigning said character a gender and name.


----------



## Crothian

After the boards problem this needs to be seen


----------



## Crothian

Characters for my game have been posted here:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=828343#post828343

They are all third level.


----------



## LrdApoc

Illness, school and work have set me back a bit.. I hope to have the Mecha stuff in PDF and ready for digestion early next week.. the Star Wars stuff will also be up around that time.

Characters will be chosen at the Gameday

I'm assuming no one wants the 40 page D20 Gundam worldbook I've written so I have to distill that for easy use.
 Plus I'm still converting Mecha


----------



## ashockney

I don't want to open a can of worms.  But just for everyone's digestion...

Marcon will be at Ohio State on May 23 - May 25.

Guest starring:  Monte Cook.

The opportunity for cross-promotion is significant.


----------



## Clear Dragon

Oh!!!

I forgot to sign up for Swashing some more buckles!!!

Old Crazy Pete is ready to resume training towards his were-rat proficiency feat!!!


----------



## LrdApoc

ashockney said:
			
		

> *I don't want to open a can of worms.  But just for everyone's digestion...
> 
> Marcon will be at Ohio State on May 23 - May 25.
> 
> Guest starring:  Monte Cook.
> 
> The opportunity for cross-promotion is significant.   *




Cool!

By the By: I may yet sign up for the Ultimae war game you're running at Origins after the Gameday.. Hope you still have the space when it comes around


----------



## Kaffis

umm.. bumpage?


----------



## BButler

Geez . . . page 5?


----------



## Clear Dragon

*Room Change*

Well our room in the union is now _officially_ reserved for the 17th of May. It has taken it some time to come up on their website. It also seems we got moved, someone must have turned in an appilicatition shortly before mine.

Union Calendar 

We are now in Gray Suite H, it is smaller, but i think will still be big enough to spread out the games like last time.

Here is the map for anyone who didn't go last time.

The room is scheduled for 9:00 am til 1:00 am.


----------



## LrdApoc

AHH LARPERS!!! RUN RUN!! before they get all GOTHIC and challenge us to rock-paper-scissors!


----------



## LrdApoc

For those of you playing in the Star Wars game.. here is the opening Crawler for the episode


----------



## Kaffis

Most excellent, LrdApoc. Only way it coulda been better is if it scrolled. =p


----------



## Quickbeam

Bad news.

Alex has been notified that the oral portion of his upcoming medical board exams is the same weekend as the Gameday.  Therefore, he will be in Minnesota (Why there?  I have no clue!)and unable to attend.

Crothian -- another player in my Detroit group may wish to fill his slot in the FotF if that's OK with you, and my fellow companions.  Please let me know if I should ask him to choose a PC and read the old Story Hour.

As for the Mecha game...if my friend makes the trip, I do not know which other game he will sign up to play.  Alex is very sorry for the late notice, and we both hope this doesn't botch things terribly for the GM's.


----------



## LrdApoc

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *Bad news.
> 
> Alex has been notified that the oral portion of his upcoming medical board exams is the same weekend as the Gameday.  Therefore, he will be in Minnesota (Why there?  I have no clue!)and unable to attend.
> 
> Crothian -- another player in my Detroit group may wish to fill his slot in the FotF if that's OK with you, and my fellow companions.  Please let me know if I should ask him to choose a PC and read the old Story Hour.
> 
> As for the Mecha game...if my friend makes the trip, I do not know which other game he will sign up to play.  Alex is very sorry for the late notice, and we both hope this doesn't botch things terribly for the GM's. *




Life can sometimes throw you a curve, however if it's for a board I completely understand.. we'll manage


----------



## Crothian

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *Bad news.
> 
> Alex has been notified that the oral portion of his upcoming medical board exams is the same weekend as the Gameday.  Therefore, he will be in Minnesota (Why there?  I have no clue!)and unable to attend.
> 
> Crothian -- another player in my Detroit group may wish to fill his slot in the FotF if that's OK with you, and my fellow companions.  Please let me know if I should ask him to choose a PC and read the old Story Hour.
> 
> As for the Mecha game...if my friend makes the trip, I do not know which other game he will sign up to play.  Alex is very sorry for the late notice, and we both hope this doesn't botch things terribly for the GM's. *




I've been out of town, so sorry about not getting to this sooner.

I hope Alex does well on the Medical exams and with luck the next time we do this he'll be able to make it.  Your other friend will be a welcomed addition to the game and I look forward to meeting him.


----------



## Quickbeam

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I've been out of town, so sorry about not getting to this sooner.
> 
> I hope Alex does well on the Medical exams and with luck the next time we do this he'll be able to make it.  Your other friend will be a welcomed addition to the game and I look forward to meeting him. *




Great!  I'd imagine that he will chime in for himself sometime in the next day or so.  He'll take Alex's place in the FotF 2, and then select a game for the other time slot.  I'll direct him to the Rogue's Gallery for the list of available Fellowship characters...speaking of which, did you see my offhand remarks regarding Mardnab in that thread?


----------



## Bubbalicious

Crothian, since the other afternoon game got cancelled, if it's O.K., please add me to the Fellowship of the Flute II game.  Thx.


----------



## Crothian

A few weeks till the event just making sure everything is in order.  So please double check the first post to make sure you are in the games you want to be in.


----------



## dshai527

I must have missed or forgotten something, but did the D20 modern game disappear scheduled for the morning slot. I also noticed that I am signed up for the Star Wars game at the same time as the WW2 game. If someone could please remove me from the Star Wars game I would sure appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Crothian

The mecha game is the d20 modern game


----------



## fett527

Crothian,
I, fett527, am signed up for the d20 mecha.  dshai527 is not and should be.  Also, dshai527 should be removed from the star wars game at 3-7.

Hope that helps.


----------



## dshai527

Just to clarify Crothian (And I do apologize) I should be signed up for 

Morning D20 Modern
Afternoon WW2
Evening Swashbuckling (DM)

Thank you.


----------



## LrdApoc

An early bump to generate interest.


----------



## armaghedron

*Count me in!!*

Well I should have that day free so count me in!! Oh, and I may be able to bring someone else. We'll probably play the Star Wars game.


----------



## Crothian

Well, a little over two weeks left.


----------



## Mark

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Well, a little over two weeks left.   *




I'll be in touch over the weekend regarding the _Questus - Blessings in Disguise_ adventure.  It's gonna be quite a treat, I can tell you!


----------



## Majicthise

*Quickbeam's Bud*

Hey there,
Thought I'd chime in to say that I am the dude accompanying Kevin (Quickbeam) to Columbus.  I looked at the character descriptions in the Gallery, and was wondering . . . can I play Gildain, instead of the character Alex played in part 1 of the Fellowship of the Flute?

Sorry it took so long for me to pop in. . . .the page that I link to for EN World has said that the boards are down for repair for the past few days. . . I decided to ignore that message today... and voila.

I am excited about the game. . . .thanks for letting me fill in for Doc Imas.

Ciao,
Bob


----------



## Crothian

Not a problem at all, glad you can make it.  I'll sign you up for the game and I hope you have a great time.


----------



## Clear Dragon

101st page!!! that is way to far back!!!

Might be some new EN worlders from Ohio by now.

bump

_Amazing how bad a few pages back looks when you put it into binary!_


----------



## DanMcS

Traffic note:  The Co,OH Race for the Cure is on OSU campus that day, from 7:30 to 10:30am, but it doesn't go near the Union.  If you're coming in from the west like me, it might impact you; the route hits Olentangy and Lane avenue among others.  You can see the route on their page.  Doesn't appear to affect the garage on high though.

http://www.columbusraceforthecure.org/

Have we got directions posted?  Does anyone need directions?  It looks like most of the people were at the last one, so I'm guessing maybe not.


----------



## Crothian

It's a little over a week away!!


----------



## BButler

How about a Monday lunch hour bump?


----------



## fett527

I wish this was just a bump...

I will not be able to attend the Gameday.  (I hate being a responsible adult sometimes.)  Crothian, if you would please remove me from the front page so anyone who wishes to can take my place.  Thanks and sorry for the short notice.  I hope everyone has a good time.

No...Adriaticos..._(sniff)_.


----------



## Quickbeam

Sorry to hear you won't be able to attend fett527 -- I too, was almost waylaid by RL considerations.  I'm a bit under the weather right now, but still plan on hitting the road tonight with Majicthise.

See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Crothian

Okay, more bad new.  LrdApoc's wife is in the Hospital so he won't be able to make it.  That creates two big gaps in the gameday plan.  

I'll bring a few simple modules or something if people want to run them.  Hopefully, we'll have something to fill the holes.


----------



## Majicthise

*Looking Forward to Gameday*

Hey there,
Just wanted to say that I'm looking forward to meeting the folks coming to tomorrow's Gameday at OSU.  As Quickbeam mentioned, we're gearing up to head down tonight.  See y'all tomorrow.
Ciao,
Majicthise


----------



## Kaffis

DanMcS said:
			
		

> *Traffic note:  The Co,OH Race for the Cure is on OSU campus that day, from 7:30 to 10:30am, but it doesn't go near the Union.  If you're coming in from the west like me, it might impact you; the route hits Olentangy and Lane avenue among others.  You can see the route on their page.  Doesn't appear to affect the garage on high though.
> 
> http://www.columbusraceforthecure.org/
> 
> Have we got directions posted?  Does anyone need directions?  It looks like most of the people were at the last one, so I'm guessing maybe not. *




Directions would be appreciated. I don't have mine from last time, and the football event coupled with whichever bridge that was under construction thoroughly baffled any directional sense I might have gotten along the way.


----------



## Quickbeam

I'm very sorry to hear about LrdApoc's wife.  I will bring a short CoC adventure that I may run in the morning slot if there's interest...or I'll find my way into another game.

I don't want to spend 7-8 hours driving for just one four hour game -- even if that session of FotF turns out to be wicked cool!


----------



## DanMcS

Directions:

Coming into columbus, your basic options are 71 and 70.  You need to get to the 71 exit to 11th avenue.  That's north of 70 on 71 a couple of miles.

-Go west on 11th avenue.  It will pass under the railroad tracks, and then at the light, become one-way-east, so you have to turn.
-Turn right (north), and after a short block, you'll have to:
-Turn left (west) onto Chittenden.  You take this road through the next several lights all the way to high street.  It will dead end.
-Turn right (north) onto High.  The next light is 12th.  The union is at the corner here, of 12th and high.
-Turn left onto 12th, and then turn immediately right onto the little road that runs past the union, you take that up to the parking garage.  In the past, it has been like 5 bucks to park all day, or if you leave late sometimes it's open and you don't even have to pay.

Getting back out is easier since the one-ways work for you, you take high south to 11th, turn left, and cruise all the way back to the freeway.

If anyone needs different directions, post where you're coming from or email me and I'll try to help you out.


----------



## Kaffis

Thanks Dan.


----------



## dshai527

I am willing to run something in the A.M. if it is needed. It will be off the cuff and probably a little goofy (I'm not a morning person) but it should be fun.


----------



## ashockney

I'm still a player short on Mutants and Masterminds!  Come one, come...one! 

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow!

-Andy


----------



## Clear Dragon

dshai527 said:
			
		

> *I am willing to run something in the A.M. if it is needed. It will be off the cuff and probably a little goofy (I'm not a morning person) but it should be fun. *




Hey, if it is fly by the seat of your pants game then I am interested in playing. CoC could be fun as well.

Sorry to hear about those who can't make it. "Get Well" to LrdApoc's wife.


----------



## Crothian

Well, I'll see you all there!!!


----------



## Clear Dragon

I hope everyone made it home safely. I had a great time and hope I be available for the next one, whenever it is.

Grilled Otugyuh anyone?


----------

